# Am I On The Right EI Track??



## Capt Roy (Sep 17, 2011)

I just received all my chemicals and have them ready to mix... I spent a lot of time researching this.. I have a 72g Bowfront. T5 54w bulbs and co2 system which I'm installing today.

Here's what I came up. Would someone experienced please tell me if I'm ok with this mixture as a starting point.. I used a 360ml base as I have a easy to read 15ml line.

Thanks for and help..

Capt Roy

____________________________________________________________
60 – 80 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change
_______________________________________________________________________________
Two Month Mixture (24 15ml doses) mixed in 360ml distilled water
KN03 Target 20ppm Per Week
3/4 tsp 3x week = 2 1/4 tsp week x 4 weeks = 9 tsp = 3 Tablespoons = 12 doses 
6 Tablespoons = 24 15ml doses
Calculator shows .4ppm per 1 ml x15ml dose = 6ppm dose x 3 = 18ppm a week
KH2P04 Target 1ppm per week
1/4 tsp 3x week = 3/4 tsp a week x 4 weeks = 3 tsp = 1 Tablespoon = 12 doses
2 Tablespoons = 24 doses
Calculator shows .2ppm per 1 ml x15ml dose = 3ppm dose x 3 = 9ppm a week 
Note: This just doesn't work out anywhere.. but all the sites recommend 1/4 tsp three times a week. I'll stay with the recommended dose for now.
Plantex CSM
1/4 tsp 3x week = 3/4 tsp a week x 4 weeks = 3 tsp = 1 Tablespoon = 12 doses
2 Tablespoons in 500 ml and dose at 20ml 3x week


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you mixing them all together to form a suspension or did I read that wrong? With EI dosing, you use each individually. That's where the Estimated part comes in. Depending on what your plants are doing, you can increase/decrease certain nutrients as needed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Too much math for me. I would just be dosing dry and scooping in 1/4 tsp and be done (if that is what is called for)....and that is a perfectly fine method.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the numbers are right,but the way I dose mine is three times a week alternating days between whats dosed.Like on mondays I dose the KH2PO4 and the KNO3.Tuesday,CSM+B.Wednesday,the macros again,thursday micros.friday macros,saturday 50% change then Sunday the micros.repeat weekly.This way I get mine dosed 3 times a week but on different day so as to not have them react to each other.

I dose dry as I was told its easier.So far it does seem to be.Except the fish thinks its food and chase after it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it helps....this is where I started at when I first got to EI:

10-20 Gallons 
1/8 tsp KNO3 3x a week
1/32 tsp KH2PO4 3x a week
1/32 tsp K2SO4 3x a week 
1/32 tsp (2ml) traces 3x a week

20-40 Gallons
1/4 tsp KNO3 3x a week
1/16 tsp KH2PO4 3x a week
1/16 tsp K2SO4 3x a week
1/16 tsp (5ml) traces 3x a week 

I have of course modified this over time. Again, it all goes by what your plants are doing and allows you to adjust accordingly.


----------

